# can you identify these 4 pieces?



## paulel (Feb 13, 2014)

...i can't and need help.
thank you.

http://paulel.angelfire.com/classical/classical.HTM
i've uploaded a "snippit" (of the 4 pieces that i don't know the names of) on the above HTM.
any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jfong (Feb 9, 2014)

I listened to the pieces a bit but sorry I have no clue. 
My advice is to upload the pieces to Soundcloud or App.Box.com so that people can listen to them online. 
It is extremely annoying to download files, unzip,play them, and delete them afterwards


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

Chopin is Chopin - étude op.25 no.11 "Winterwind" 

Chopin2 is Tchaikovsky - Waltz of the Flowers (from the Nutcracker) 

I don't know the other two and I agree with Jfong.


----------



## paulel (Feb 13, 2014)

If it helps, i've uploaded the files as WAV's.
http://paulel.angelfire.com/classical/classical_wavs.HTM
as of now, all but the Bach piece has been identified


----------

